# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG eMMC Suite 2.5.0.7 Ready!

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG eMMC Suite 2.5.0.7  Software Core changes:  Added: 
- new 1.8 ISP IO Voltage Mode for Exynos ISP
- PINOUT Upload to Server Dialog
- On-fly Compress Reading eMMC ( GZIP/ZIP )
- 1.58 Firmware ( new IO levels detection )
- Open Logs Folder Context Menu
- Colors are back in log window
- Bugfixes in eMMC core.   New eMMC Devices added:  
- Acer S500 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Acer V370 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Agm Rock V5+ (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Alcatel OT-993D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Amazon Kindle 3 D00901 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Amazon Kindle Fire D01400 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Assistant AP-777G (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus A400CG Zenfone 4 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus A500KL Zenfone 5 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus ME173X Memopad HD 7 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus ME302C (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus TF103C (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Asus TF700 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Bravis NP725 3G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Cat S50 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Dell 3845 Venue 8 Pro (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Dell T01C Venue 7 WiFi (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Dexp NS210 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC Desire 510 OPCV200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC Desire 820N (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC M8S mid C N (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC One Max 803E 0P3P600 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Huawei W1-U00 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Lenovo A6010 (/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Lenovo K920 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D295F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D337 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D390N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H324 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H410 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H502F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H788 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Prestigio PMP7280C 3G Quad (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SGH-T999 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SHW-M200S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SM-G357FZ (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SM-G361H (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SM-J200M (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SM-J320A (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- Samsung SM-T310 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)  JTAG Devices added: 
- Samsung GT-P6800 (Read/Write/Dump/JTAG Pinout)*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة سريعة تسلم ايدك

----------

